# ستوكات بسعر مغري



## تكنولوجيا المستقبل (30 أكتوبر 2014)

ابواب خشبية صناعة المانية

ابواب خشبية صناعة تايوان

ابواب حديد خارجية صناعة صينية

اسلاك لحام (جديدة) صناعة امريكية

براغي للخشب صناعة المانية

مسكات اثاثا صناعة المانية

عازل انابيب صناعة المانية

وصله للمغاسل صناعة المانية

وصلات كهرباء صناعية المانية

الواح جبسية صناعة المانية

ارضيات بلاستيك على شكل خشب تصلح للمسابح والمناطق الخارجية صناعة المانية

اضاءه صناعية (صناعة المانية)

مستلزمات اطفال صناعة صينية

ستوك لوح شينكو كويت شيت بلاستيك صيني

ستوك ورق جدران - صناعة ايطالية وامريكية

منظم للسيارات (ريليه) صناعة صينية

قشرة تلبس للخشب للديكور صناعة المانية

براغي خاصة بالاثاث الخشبي

بانيو حمام



لمزيد من المعلومات عن هذه الفرص وغيرها يرجى زيارة موقعنا على شبكة الانترنت : www.deal.bz



السعودية جوال : 00966554144227

هاتف : 4790508 -11-966

فاكس : 4921853-1-966

البريد الالكتروني : [email protected]


----------

